# Singapore VR - Beyond panoramic photography



## arampan (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a Community Project I'm doing. Historical, tourist, unique or interesting places; people and events are all captured using interactive VR photography and compiled into a free online library. *Updated every week*

Check it out this project at http://www.singaporevr.com . Perhaps you will find my country interesting and come for a visit. 
:mrgreen: Do sign my guestbook when you drop by :mrgreen:


----------

